# How difficult.....



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, been putting it off as long as I can but this old rancher of mine needs some new rings (at least; starts up/ runs great, just smokes bad). 
Looks like take off muffer, carb, head, cylinder and I'm there. Did I miss anything?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

No sir, don't think you missed much of anything. I rebuilt my nextdoor neighbors foreman last year on the day of Mudstock.... Took roughly 3.5 hrs for the two of us to pull the side plastics, airbox and carb, and head, and then hone the cylinder and put it all back together. It was one of the simplest rebuilds I've ever done. We didn't have to pull the exhaust...just unbolted and worked around it. We tried to leave as much of the bike together as possible because we were planning on going to mudstock when we got it done...and we did.
i can't imagine that theres a whole lot of difference between the two other than his was like an 01 and had the sideways motor...


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Sweet..... now has anyone brought those 'top end gasket sets' you see on e-bay ? Any good? Or does babbits (or who ever) sell a *kit* also. While I'm asking, (was going to wait after tear-down, see if needs bored etc.), pistons/ parts on e-bay, anyone use these? 
Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Namu...ors_ATV_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4cf41c72bf


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Wise...ors_ATV_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4cefbfe692


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

OK, got her torn down. Cylinder looks fine, no scratches I could see or feel. Some wear on piston with a little play in it also. Been a long time since I been inside one of these, was expecting more damage the way it was smoking. Is this the norm? Think I'm going hone out a little/ replace piston & rings/ and button it back up. BTW.... valves ok also.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i would have it checked for out of round that can cause a lot of problems


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

brute for mud said:


> i would have it checked for out of round that can cause a lot of problems


:agreed:
Maybe put some lapping compound on the valves just to make sure they are seating good, also check your ring gap you might be bigger than you think.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Was going to take yall's advice and have cylinder checked. After cleaning it up I notice cracks on the top fin (left side,middle). Theres a pic below.

Also found this on e-bay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0551220452&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I don't have a clue how much it is to get these bored (if needed) but for around $250 I could have a new top end or don't worry about the cracks and fix the old one?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i cant imagine that the cracks in the fin would hurt it much, but if you are like me it will just bother you to no end. i would either get the cracks tig'd up or buy a new top end if it were me. and even if the cylinder isnt scared up you should hone it or use a cross hatch bit. if you need some help give me a call and let me know. i just did the rings in the 400 and it was a piece of cake.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> i cant imagine that the cracks in the fin would hurt it much, but if you are like me it will just bother you to no end. i would either get the cracks tig'd up or buy a new top end if it were me. and even if the cylinder isnt scared up you should hone it or use a cross hatch bit. if you need some help give me a call and let me know. i just did the rings in the 400 and it was a piece of cake.


 
Thanks for the offer.....leaning towards replacement.....but just brought a new car for the wife, bank account a little low now...get parts in a few weeks and I'll hollar back at ya if needed.
thanks again


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

no problem man.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I use cheapcycleparts.


----------

